# guidelines for placement of designs and chest logos



## boolean21 (Aug 7, 2008)

hi all,
i'm relatively new to heat press and transfer printing.

i would like to ask whether there are any guidelines on the placement of the designs on the shirt, and logos on the left chest area.

i've read up on the forum and saw many posts on using t square it, etc, but i think those are mainly to get the same placement of the same designs on different shirts. or did i miss out any details?

i'm interested to know the "correct" position to place the designs, eg, where do i place the design (one line cut out vinyl transfer for example), do i use the pit-to-pit as a center line and place the words on the center line? or do i use the pit-to-pit and the bottom of the collar as a guide and put in the center of that?

similarly, for the left chest logo, how do i determine the "center" to place the logo?

it'll be great if anyone can link me to the threads so that i can read up.

thanks everyone!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is link that should help.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirtforums-newsletter-articles/t128065.html


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

OK...is that specific enough?? LOL...

I wish all my searches were that direct.


----------



## boolean21 (Aug 7, 2008)

cool! thanks!
this is the information that i was searching for!
thanks again!! 



mrdavid said:


> Here is link that should help.
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirtforums-newsletter-articles/t128065.html


----------



## LeahStorm (Oct 26, 2009)

I found this helpful. [media]http://www.stahls.com/stahls/content/pdf/education/Heat_Printing_Placement_Tips.pdf[/media]




boolean21 said:


> hi all,
> i'm relatively new to heat press and transfer printing.
> 
> i would like to ask whether there are any guidelines on the placement of the designs on the shirt, and logos on the left chest area.
> thanks everyone!


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Good basic guide lines in that article but still a bit vague. When in doubt, put one on and look in the mirror. Every image is different. Example, The left chest print suggestion, If it was a circle logo, it would often wind up right on the nipple of many womens shirts and be very awkward. I've had many female clients request it a little on the high side, but have never had a request for a nipple print.


----------

